# The Spider Capo



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Found this and it looked kind of interesting. Thought I should share:

http://www.spidercapo.com/index.html


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

looks like an S&M device...kkjuw

wouldn't wanna carry it in my back pocket and accidently sit down...kqoct


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> looks like an S&M device...kkjuw
> 
> wouldn't wanna carry it in my back pocket and accidently sit down...kqoct



My chiropractor taught me never to carry things in my BACK pocket kqoct


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I want to try one of those. 

I wish I'd thought of that. :smile:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not into capos--but the open tuning thing has me interested.

I don't play in open tunings often as I like standard tuning and my guitars are different--so I'm changing pickups and the nut in my old LP copy I rarely played before.

I'm playing it more now--pre-conversion--in open tuning to check it out.

But with that I could do it on any of my guitars--except maybe the 12 string.

I may have to check it out.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

that doesn't make sense...and i can't get the video to play which makes it harder to understand...

but if you are capoing some string on the second fret, and other strings are open...you are losing two notes of playability...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Looks pretty interesting to me as I HATE changing tunings for the sake of one song! I would be interested in checking it out.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Looks pretty interesting to me as I HATE changing tunings for the sake of one song! I would be interested in checking it out.


There is or was a capo called The Third Hand that operated in a similar way.

I've been custom making my own partial capos (by modifying store bought full capos) for "virtual tunings" for years. They're fun, but they only affect open position playing, all closed position string to string intervals remain the same. I find them most useful on the baritone where the rise in "open" string pitch isn't too much, but they will work on any guitar.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Look pretty interesting, but I doubt I would get around to using it.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i think it could be very useful, especially for slide guitar.

-dh


----------

